# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Nuk Po futem dot ne chat..

## El_Culpable_

Nuk Po lidhem dot ne server me Java ka ndonje problem apo vec mu Po me ndodh? Une Po e provoj me chat.albasoul.com

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

aty rri vuaj vuaj

----------


## El_Culpable_

haha m'nimo mer qen se kom nevoj per i cik chat :P

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

*Guapa fëjtu me mirc se s'puno java. 
/server epiri.albasoul.com nga mirci*

----------


## El_Culpable_

skom mirc ke i-phoni lale :P

----------


## Tipiku

Ne kena 8 muaj e spo bojm zo 
Ato po boj. Sikur spo nin 
E ne po bojm sikur spo na e nin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tipiku

> skom mirc ke i-phoni lale :P


MAngo Lite 2
Provoje mirc ne iphone  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^SHIU^

Hec mer aty dashke chat ti; ja bej muhabet ketu me burrat lol

----------


## didii

> Hec mer aty dashke chat ti; ja bej muhabet ketu me burrat lol


AHAHHAHAHHA :P :P

----------


## A.LePuLush

Cfare behet atje?

----------


## Bora`

> Nuk Po lidhem dot ne server me Java ka ndonje problem apo vec mu Po me ndodh? Une Po e provoj me chat.albasoul.com


Aty rri vuaj vuaj pse me ty do meremi ne ?
:P
 dhe degjo me mend ne koke se bere nje trazovac. :posi:

----------


## A.LePuLush

> Aty rri vuaj vuaj pse me ty do meremi ne ?
> :P
>  dhe degjo me mend ne koke se bere nje trazovac.


Chatiste je ti?

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

rregulloni java se nuk po punojne na lat pa chat ne burgaxhinjte  :perqeshje:  spo futem dot

----------


## Wordless

> Ne kena 8 muaj e spo bojm zo 
> Ato po boj. Sikur spo nin 
> E ne po bojm sikur spo na e nin


hahaaa e ke myt po ku je o tipke

----------

